# Plaster of paris worm molds



## slim357 (Oct 12, 2008)

So yesterday I started lookin through my junk tryin to find a frog, only found one and it was ripped up fairly well. So I used it to make a mold from plaster (only took me 3 tries) I have some sort of sealer which I coated the mold with, but after the first pour the sealer came out attached to the bait. What type of sealer should I be using, I know some type of water soluble sealer, but can someone hook me up with some brand names so when I go to the store I can tell them exactly what I need. As last time they sold me this stuff that doesnt work, im prob not gonna be trusting them to know what they are talkin about this time. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 12, 2008)

I like Valspar gloss glaze, it's a water soluble sealer and you can get it at Home Depot.... I haven't poured worms in a while, so I don't really know if this stuff is the best or not


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2008)

plain ole elmers glue, watch how many coats ya give it tho. Too many coats and youll start loseing detail


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this is the first I've ever seen of this. What do you use for your bodies and anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

There are tutorial video's on https://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/index.php .It's as easy as brushing your teeth.






Admin Jim,if I am out of line for posting this site please let me know.


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks I'll have to check it out.


----------



## slim357 (Oct 20, 2008)

For the body you can use softbaits, or make them from clay. I just used an old ribbit frog.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

ben2go said:


> There are tutorial video's on https://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/index.php .It's as easy as brushing your teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice link thanks


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

